# Problème de téléchargement des fichiers rar



## geanne (16 Octobre 2011)

Il semble que depuis la dernière mise à jour Lion de mercredi dernier (arrivée d'iOS 5 et iCloud), je n'arrive plus à télécharger les fichiers rar.
Pas de problèmes pour les zip ou autres formats textes, vidéos... mais le rar ne passe pas.
Pas de blocage complet, le téléchargement se lance mais s'arrête au bout de 2 secondes, apparaissant comme s'il était terminé dans le dossier "téléchargements" mais à l'ouverture, il est écrit Incomplete File ou même Corrupt File.

J'ai essayé de vider les caches, enlever les cookies, suis passé par Download Manager (je suis sous Safari), etc... Rien n'y fait...

Quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème et surtout... la solution ???


----------



## geanne (17 Octobre 2011)

Problème résolu: cela venait de Norton qu'il faut désactiver... Jamais eu ce type de problème en 15 ans d'utilisation.

Existe-t-il malgré tout un réglage pour que Norton accepte les fichiers rar sans avoir à le désinstaller définitivement ?


----------



## edd72 (17 Octobre 2011)

geanne a dit:


> Problème résolu: cela venait de Norton qu'il faut désactiver... Jamais eu ce type de problème en 15 ans d'utilisation.
> 
> Existe-t-il malgré tout un réglage pour que Norton accepte les fichiers rar sans avoir à le désinstaller définitivement ?




Quand on dit que les AV sous OSX sont plus source de pb qu'autre chose...


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Quand on dit que les AV sous OSX sont plus source de pb qu'autre chose...


Les problèmes avec les anti-virus ne sont pas rares, en effet...


----------



## geanne (17 Octobre 2011)

J'ai désactivé Norton mais il m'avait déjà bloqué une infection. Je n'ai pas trop envie de me passer d'un antivirus... Un conseil ?


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2011)

Je n'ai jamais installé d'anti-virus sur UNIX, que ce soit Mac OS X ou autre chose. Pour l'instant ça n'a pas grand intérêt.

Les dernières versions d'OS X viennent avec une sorte d'anti-virus (pas très sollicité...).


----------

